# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  cnc Stepper Motor Controller προβλημα με την COM1

## PANOS_

γεια σας.
θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας ξανα.
εχω φτιαξει ενα 3axis Stepper Motor Controller με PIC16F877A
δεν εχει oμως εξοδο rs232, αλλα TTL (RX TX).
προσπαθησα να φταξω Level Converter με το max232 και μετα με το max233 αλλα δεν μου βρησκει το pic

το σχεδιο του controller ειναι απο την σελιδα: h**p://cq.cx/pcb-router.pl

----------


## gsmaster

Δοκίμασε πρώτα το κύκλωμα με το ΜΑΧ232 αν δουλεύει. Για να το δοκιμάσεις θα πρέπει να δώσεις τάση στο κύκλωμα χωρίς να έχεις συνδέσει τα Rx/TTL και Tx/TTL πουθενα. Ανοιξε το hyperterminal (θα το βρείς στο μενού έναρξη/προγράμματα/βοηθήματα/επικοινωνίες) και κάνε μια νέα σύνδεση μέσω της com που έχεις συνδέσει το κύκλωμα. Πατώντας οποιοδήποτε χαρακτήρα στο πληκτρολόγιο δεν γίνεται τίποτα, αν όμως βραχυκυκλώσεις τα Rx/TTL και Tx/TTL θα επιστρέφει ο χαρακτήρας που πατάς. 

Επίσης για να τσεκάρεις το καλώδιό σου αν δουλεύει μπορείς να βραχυκυκλώσεις τα ποδαράκια 2 και 3 της σειριακής. 

Για να δουλεύει το κύκλωμα πρέπει το καλώδιό σου να είναι pin-to-pin ( 1 προς 1 ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται ) και όχι null-modem. 

Προσοχή: το κύκλωμα που έβαλες πιο πάνω, χρησιμοποιεί το ΜΑΧ232*A* με πυκνωτές 0,1μF. Αν χρησιμοποιείς το απλό ΜΑΧ232 πρέπει να βάλεις πυκνωτές 1μF.

----------


## PANOS_

ευχαριστω!
θα το τσεκαρω με το hyperterminal

----------


## PANOS_

ενταξει μου δουλεψε!!!
ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

ανεβαζω τα αρχεια για οποιον θελει να το φτιαξει.

περιλαμβανει:
προγραμμα για ανοιγμα αρχειων EAGLE  (για pcb routing)
προγραμμα επικοινωνιας με τον controller
pcb (double layer) EAGLE file
Schematic   EAGLE file
hex & asm για το pic
και manual με αναλυτικες οδηγιες για την κατασκευη και την ρυθμιση των προγραμματων(σε δυο part)

----------


## gsmaster

Μπράβο Πάνο, πολύ ωραία, το κομμάτι της κατασκευής το έχεις φτιάξει?
Θέλω κι εγώ να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο, για τρύπημα μόνο, αλλα κολλάω στο πώς θα γίνει το μηχανικό κομμάτι της κατασκευής.

----------


## PANOS_

οχι ακομα.
αλλα εχω μαγαζι με αλλουμινια και  δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο.
σκοπευω να το φταξω απο MDF και αξονες απο απο παλοιους εκτυπωτες
με χαρακτικη οικανοτητα περιπου 10 χ 15 cm, μικρο δλδ, για να μην περνουν μποσικα οι αξωνες

κατι τετοιο:

----------


## PANOS_

και μια φωτογραφια που φαινονται καλυτερα τα εξατρηματα

οποιος θελει να το κατασκευασει πρεπει να προσεξει καποιες λεπτομερειες
τις οποιες ευχαριστως να δωσω

----------


## PANOS_

Γεια σας.
στην παραπανω κατασκευη δεν βρηκα το 2SK2231 και το αντικατεστησα με το IRFZ44
βλεπω ομως (εκ των υστερων  :frown:  ) οτι δεν εχει επαρκες gate voltage VGS και μαλλον γιαυτο
ο stepper motor δεν αναπτυσει μεγιστη ταχυτητα.
μηπως πρεπει να αλαξω και κατι αλλο π.χ τις διοδους (1N4004)?

----------


## PANOS_

Επιτέλους βρήκα χρόνο και ξεκίνησα και το μηχανικό μέρος της
κατασκευής.
μετα απο πολύ σκέψη και ψάξιμο για υλικά είδα οτι αν χρησιμοποιούσα τα ειδικευμένα,
μόνο τα κινούμενα μέρη(γραμμικοί οδηγοί ,πλάκες αλουμινίου ,ελικοειδείς μειωτήρες , κλπ)
θα κόστιζαν 500 ευρώ  :Crying or Very sad:  ποσό που δεν θέλω να δώσω για μηχάνημα
κατασκευής κλακετών.
ετσι χρησιμοποίησα υλικά φτηνά και εύκολα στην κατασκευή που πιστεύω οτι οι περισσότεροι
τα έχετε ιδη με συνολικο κοστος 50 ευρώ (κατασκευη και ηλεκτρονικα μαζι με τα stepper) εκτος το router 
που εχει απο 15-70 ευρω
θα προσθέτω φωτογραφίες και σχόλια όσο προχωράω την κατασκευή, για να μπορέσει να το κατασκευάσει
όποιος θέλει.
στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το χ και ψ της κατασκευης φτιαγμένο από MDF επενδυμένο
οι γωνιές για την σταθεροποίηση και κίνηση των πλακών είναι από γωνιά αλουμινίου
οι βίδες είναι για μείωση τον στροφών του μοτέρ και την κίνηση των πλακών

----------


## dal_kos

Ωραιος!! Keep Going!  :Smile: 

Λοιπον εχω καποιες ερωτησεις!

1)Με αυτο μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε και πλακετες οπως κανουμε με την αποχαλκωση?
2)Στο σχηματικο του pdf δεν λεει που συνδεονται τα υπολοιπα καλωδια των στεπερς
3)Η δυσκολια του ειναι μεγαλη ή μπορω να το κανω κι εγω[δεν εχω ασχοληθει με μικροελεγκες αλλα εχω ορεξη]

----------


## DT200

Φίλε PANOS  πώς πάει η κατασκευή ?
Την τελείωσες ?
Μήπως ξέρεις αν δέχεται και αρχεία του protel ?

----------


## PANOS_

οχι μονο απο EAGLE και HPGL “Hewlett-Packard Graphics Language.” 
κατεβασε το manual 

σε καμια δεκαρια μερες θα το ξαναρχισω γιατι εχω πολυ δουλεια και δεν προλαβαινω
θα προσθετω και φωτογραφιες οσο το προχωραω

----------


## PANOS_

φιλε dal_kos η δυσκολια ειναι στο να φτιαξεις την πλακετα γιατι ειναι διπλη 
με την κατασκευη θα μπορεις να χαραζεις μια πλακετα για να δημιουργεις τους αγωγους
και να την τρυπας. 
θα χρειαστεις και εναν programmer για το pic π.χ pic16pro
τα καλωδια θα τα δουμε ωταν παρεις τους steppers δεν ειναι δυσκολο.

----------


## panpanta

Γειά σας φίλοι, και καλή χρονιά...

Μου αρέσει πολυ η ιδέα και μαζεύω υλικό, 

δεν ξέρω αν θα βρώ χρόνο να φτιάξω το ρούτερ, αλλά η ιδέα και μόνο...

----------


## PCMan

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτό το μαραφέτι σχεδιάζει πλακέτες..
Αφού χαράξει του διαδρόμους κτλ. πως γίνεται η αποχάλκωση?

----------


## panpanta

Πάνο καλημέρα,

Έκανες κάτι με το ρούτερ?
Προχωράει η κατασκευή...?

Περιμένω να δω φωτογραφίες

----------


## pet

επίσης.

κράτα αρχεία αν μπορείς για το τι έχεις κόψει κλπ, 
για να μπορέσεις να το ξαναφτιάξεις.

! ωραίο θα βγει.

----------


## PANOS_

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους.
και βεβαια το προχωραω.
ουσιαστικα να βρω χρονο θα μπορεσω να το φταξω 
σε 1-2μερες. αλλα με 15 λεπτα την ημερα ή μερα παρα μερα,
δεν προχωραει οπως θελω!
παντος σαν κατασκευη ειναι γουρληδικη για μενα γιατι απο τοτε 
που την ξεκινησα εχει ανεβει η δουλεια στο μαγαζι δραματικα!!!!

θα εχετε νεα...

----------


## panpanta

Γειά σας φίλοι....

Έχω σχέδια για CNC Router, δίχως ηλεκτρονικό μέρος.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να στείλει mail (panpanta@yahoo.gr) Το κοιτάζω κάθε εβδομάδα για αυτό περιμένετε απάντηση.

Το Βρήκα στο Net δεν ξέρω εάν είναι δωρεάν για αυτό και δεν το καταχωρώ εδώ.

Πάντος δείχνει για καλή κατασκευή που μάλλον δίνεται δωρεάν...

----------


## Panoss

Πάνο, τελικά το φτιαξες το ρούτερ? Τι λέει? 
Έχεις καμιά φωτό από το μηχάνημα να ανεβάσεις?
Και από τις πλακέτες που έφτιαξες μ'αυτό να δούμε την ποιότητα?

----------


## Panoss

Πού πήγες ρε Πάνο? Σε πήρε το εύρηκα?
Μήπως , μετά την κατασκευή σου, εκτίμησαν το ταλέντο σου και σε άρπαξε η ΝΑΣΑ?
Μήπως σε απήγαγαν κάτι μικρά, πράσινα ανθρωπάκια?

Νικολιούλιηηη...

----------


## PANOS_

για σε ολους
η κατασκευη εχει τελειωσει!
περιμενω τους βηματικους και θα αρχησω να στελνω φωτο!
υπομονη και τελειωνει

----------

